# Do you miss Ted Kennedy?



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

A big celebration was held in his honor yesterday in Boston with many famous pols in attendance.  The occasion was the opening of the Kennedy institute.  It seems that those in attendance appreciated his efforts at bipartisanship while in the Senate.  Surely you salute him for this aspect of his service as do I, and let's not be mean and bring up problems in his personal life...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

He most likely would have been a president if not for that 'incident'.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

You were asked not to bring this matter up, but I knew that you couldn't resist...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You were asked not to bring this matter up, but I knew that you couldn't resist...



Very difficult to make a statement about him being president without referring to a reason why he didn't get elected. And he would have been a good one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

OK, just don't let it happen again, as we wouldn't want this thread to devolve into posts of his wrenching and drinking...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes sir.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good, and that's the kind of respect that I so richly deserve but see so little of here...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

You had better not be making fun of me...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh no, never.  nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmm, we shall see, we shall see...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Had your wheaties for breakfast Ralphy? There ya go flexing those teeny muscles again, yawn.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I eat nails for breakfast and spit some of them out here...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ohhhh I'm scared!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

My breakfast ain't nothin', you should see what I have for lunch...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Railroad spikes?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

And a whole trestle...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ewww I'm impressed.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Humble pie? Snicker. She rocks, she does, oh yes she does! Giggggle.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

What are you tripping on?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Fond thoughts of you sitting down to a lunch of the humble pie you so richly deserve. Ah well, a girl can dream. Enjoy being a legend in your own mind, for now!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep on dreaming, but keep them clean...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Keep on dreaming, but keep them clean...



and if they can't be clean... at least wet


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> and if they can't be clean... at least wet



:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't care at all for his effort to win the 1980 Democratic presidential nomination from the incumbent Jimmy Carter, but I admired his distinguished career in the Senate. The fact that Scott Brown took over his Senate seat with ACA passage hanging by a shoe string was deeply deeply upsetting to me at the time.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Look how long Brown lasted though.. But I still wonder how that happened


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladies!  Go to your rooms and don't come out until dinner!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Ted Kennedy spent all his years in DC doing things to help people, I did not like the earlier event but I look beyond it to the good he did after.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> A big celebration was held in his honor yesterday in Boston with many famous pols in attendance.  The occasion was the opening of the Kennedy institute.  It seems that those in attendance appreciated his efforts at bipartisanship while in the Senate.  Surely you salute him for this aspect of his service as do I, and let's not be mean and bring up problems in his personal life...



No.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ted Kennedy spent all his years in DC doing things to help people, I did not like the earlier event but I look beyond it to the good he did after.



Yes..   Ted Kennedy was a great statesman and a champion of the poor and middle class..   He is missed.


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2015)

No, I don't miss him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

Lon said:


> No, I don't miss him.



Why?   Tried to do too much for the riff raff?


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why?   Tried to do too much for the riff raff?



I think you are judging me.


----------

